# Making A section to hold Pelikan  Nib Units



## apple320 (Dec 5, 2009)

These nib units screw in and out so you can change the size of the nib and still have the same body.

Chris


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 5, 2009)

What is the thread size?

Dan


----------



## apple320 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Thread*

I made it a M10 x .75

Chris


----------



## apple320 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Almost Done*


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 7, 2009)

That's interesting!  So the nibs themselves come mounted on the little threaded unit with the chrome ring instead of the typical feed and feed housing?  Then you just thread the inside of the section to accept the threaded nib assy?

Pretty neat way of switching nibs and colors around.


----------



## apple320 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pelikan*

Yes these nibs screw in so you can change nib size or even upgrade to a gold nib if you want.  Pelikan has a great selection of nibs to choose from.

Chris


----------



## apple320 (Dec 8, 2009)

*All done*
















Chris


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry, I'm still confused. Which part of the piece was already threaded, the smaller one? Did you then thread the wider portion? does the smaller portion screw into the filler?  Is that an original Pelican piston filler? Did you change bodies on an existing pen, or get the nib unit alone? Assuming the green bit is a Pelikan piston filler, looks like you would have to have an existing pen to utilize the nib units, or do they have a standard thread?

I guess that's all the œuestions for now :biggrin:

Dan


----------



## JC_UAH (Dec 15, 2009)

The pelikan 200/250 14K/400 14K nibs are interchangeable.  The nib comes as pictured above.  It consists of the feed, nib, and metal collar.  The feed threads into the body of a piston filler pen.  They are also probably the most customizable nib out there (see www.richardspens.com for custom nibs he makes), due to their ease of swapping.  

Chris,  can you describe the process for drilling and tapping the section.  I was thinking about trying an eyedropper pen similar to yours.  I am assuming that you drilled a smaller inner hole.  Then came back and drilled a second prior to tapping.  Then possibly a third for the collar to clear?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## JC_UAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Chris, 

Are you sure about the M10 X 0.75 tap?  I measured a 400 nib collar to be just over 7mm.

Jeff


----------

